# Seraku's Android mirror lets you reflect on your operating system



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Phones, watches, TVs and in-car entertainment. Android has been put to work in many corners of our technological world. Now, it's reached another, less expected one -- mirrors

Read More


----------

